# Do you train your core / abs?



## Newbie8784

*Do you train your core/ abs directly?*​
No I don't 8945.88%Yes I do10554.12%


----------



## Newbie8784

I'm just curious to see what sort of training people do, as I've read a lot of conflicting info about whether you should target your core directly or not -

do you not train your core directly at all, and rely on compounds to do this for you

or

train your core (counting abs work as core training) directly as well.

Cheers for any responses


----------



## Rob68

Yes


----------



## Mingster

Twice a week on non weights days.


----------



## sutmae

Sometimes should be an option on the poll! For me maybe once or twice a week

Personally i've been doing more compound exercises of late and have found a big difference to my core. Still a long way to go but IMO compounds definitely work.

I have a mate who's been training solid for 7 years. He's never done abs and when cut he has an awesome 6 pack.


----------



## liamo69

everyday except sundays.lower abs then higher the next day, then repeat


----------



## Dazarooni

Once and sometimes twice a week.

I normally hit them hard enough to get them sore for a few days, then I allow them ample time to recover before hitting them again.

You read about some people hitting abs 3, 4 or 5 times a week, I think this is totally unnecessary as if you hit them hard once a week then that should be enough.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

yes usually before a session where my core isn't required heavily with compound lifts


----------



## zak007

Never did them before started doing them a month ago and haven't stopped since


----------



## BlitzAcez

After deadlifts because there already worked, I seem to have super abs and this is the only way to actually tire them out.


----------



## Mitch.

Used to but haven't in a year or so.

Going to start again though as my abs are definitely not as hard anymore. Bit of extra cushioning might have something to do with it though..


----------



## mark44

I hate training abs. I really should do it more. I do a lot of deadlifts and squats though.


----------



## deemann

twice a week before cardio


----------



## Jaymond0

The only thing I hate out of doing any workout is an ab workout. I still do them but they reduce me to tears. Call me a pussy. I fcuking hate abs!!


----------



## xpower

No sorry


----------



## Sub-Zero

Haven't done any direct core work for some time, but need to start again....lol

What would people say would be the best direct core exercise? Plank?


----------



## 1010AD

No and I know I should coz my partner has one of them rolling things to do your abs, after about 10 I Have to stop as it kills me but she does 40+

fcuk I only need to get up of the decline bench 3 times and I feel I've done a work out on them, there no fat there and when I tense you can see them but their just so weak


----------



## asc

Ok a routine i follow occasionally. Youtube 8 min abs. Warning, very cheesy and american...all that 'come on guys'....lycra gals and guys...but try following it, it is only 8 mins and i find it a bit of a killer tbh. Give it a try!


----------



## C.Hill

Haven't trained them for over a year! Need to start again really.


----------



## kingy_88

Nope never trained my abs

If I do they cramp up after 1 set of sit ups but I have a strong core due to lots of squats and deads


----------



## Geonix

I NEVER did abs till before my holiday last summer, was currently doing then cardio/abs every other day. Various knee / straight leg raises, planks, supermans etc then.

Now :

*Hanging raises

*Full body weight upside down pulls (Hard to explain  )

*oblique weighted side raises

*Planks (Long as possible 3 sets)

*Partner pushdowns

Obviously all the easy come stuff like squatting and back deadlifting etc benefiting the core.

You say about training directly, if you want that 'Chiselled' look around the core, you're gonna have to train them directly and of course the main factor, have a good diet and low body fat. 'Abs are made in the kitchen' as many people say.


----------



## Big_bear

Just started training them.... Going to start hitting them twice a week next year. Doing them once a week has added alot of defination to my abs. Hoping by doing twice a week will help improve my strength as well.


----------



## MrLong

NickDuffy said:


> I NEVER did abs till before my holiday last summer, was currently doing then cardio/abs every other day. Various knee / straight leg raises, planks, supermans etc then.
> 
> Now :
> 
> *Hanging raises
> 
> *Full body weight upside down pulls (Hard to explain  )
> 
> *oblique weighted side raises
> 
> *Planks (Long as possible 3 sets)
> 
> *Partner pushdowns
> 
> Obviously all the easy come stuff like squatting and back deadlifting etc benefiting the core.
> 
> You say about training directly, if you want that 'Chiselled' look around the core, you're gonna have to train them directly and of course the main factor, have a good diet and low body fat. 'Abs are made in the kitchen' as many people say.


True, I rarely train my abs yet they are a very strong body part of mine and I often get comments about what routine I have for them. I find front squatting and other compounds is enough. Although I do sometimes do leg raises/ crunches after some workouts if I feel I want to.


----------



## Dezw

Used to but haven't done any ab work for ages.

My abs are pretty strong from squats and deadlifts.


----------



## The Shredder

Never train them.. Not in the 7 months I've been in the gym virtually non stop and mine look ok but i've had decent looking abs for as long as I can remember.

Squat and deadlifts must keep them in shape I guess As I'm eating a fair amout to size up.


----------



## Moonbeam

Yeah compounds and alot of shagging if I'm honest


----------



## mrh

I dont train abs but i think when i do sprints for my cardio it works them alot.


----------



## keano

asc said:


> Ok a routine i follow occasionally. Youtube 8 min abs. Warning, very cheesy and american...all that 'come on guys'....lycra gals and guys...but try following it, it is only 8 mins and i find it a bit of a killer tbh. Give it a try!


You got a link mate ?


----------



## asc

keano said:


> You got a link mate ?







There you go. Happy to be slated by the masses for the gayest fitness video around, but only once the slater has done the 8 mins routine....then again i could be particularly weak in the old abs!!

Alan


----------



## keano

Will give this a go, you know if ive not slated you im fvcked lol


----------



## Dux

Once or twice a week, in the hope that one day they might actually appear.


----------



## Danny_Arnold

train abs about once a month on 'core day'. never do sit ups, always heavy cable crunches. try not to 'bulk' abs an obliques too much since when your on stage, judges see your shape by comparing your shoulder width to your waist width... if you bring your waste up a size by growing your abs and obliques then your torso will look blocky and shoulders wont look as wide. (obviously this is due to personal preference, as i prefer the phil heath/dexter jackson look as oppose to jay cutler/branch warren

just if anyones curous, my core day consists of lower back extensions, ab crunches on cables, roman leg lifts and hip adduct/abductors (i suffered a twisted pelvis as the result of a personal best deadlift, the chiropractor realigned me but i still get lower back pain so my theory is to do these hip exercises to strengthen the muscles/tendons/ligaments holding the pelvis in place. core day is once a month, whenever i remember of feel like it, never scheduled.

my excuse for not doing abs any other time is that i perform almost all exercises standing up (where possible) which brings in the entire core for stability, also burns a few more calories than doing the same exercises sitting down, maybe this helps keep me at my competition condition all year round.


----------



## liam0810

Just had a physio at my house as I've got knee and back problem. He's given me a few core exercises that he has said he's used with athletes and it's helped increase their squats and deadlifts. So I'm definitely going to throw them in twice a week to help.

Abs - I'll be starting training these directly in February. I usually do hanging leg raises, weighted crunches and decline crunches. As heavy as I can for 10-15 reps


----------



## Bamse

asc said:


> Happy to be slated by the masses for the gayest fitness video around


Yes, very gay. But I won't slate you. I'll post an antidote:


----------



## C.Hill

Well, just trained my core/abs properly in about a year.

Found it harder than a back session lol hurting already! Major doms tomorrow lol did give it some though


----------



## iesous77

i do sit ups every night before bed, i set myself a target of 50, 100, 150 and time myself, i will then spend the following week improving speed then repeat.

gets to the point of doing hundreds in a few minutes. Cheick Kongo is also a fan of this way


----------



## fitrut

every single workout


----------



## Geonix

I dont train abs, I was born with GOD abs along with 3 arms


----------



## PLauGE

iesous77 said:


> i do sit ups every night before bed, i set myself a target of 50, 100, 150 and time myself, i will then spend the following week improving speed then repeat.
> 
> gets to the point of doing hundreds in a few minutes. Cheick Kongo is also a fan of this way


Surely if you're doing 100's of sit ups in ''minutes'' then youre not doing them right

I used to do crunches, come to my highest point and pause for a few seconds, then back down slowly, be lucky if i did 10 crunches in a minute


----------



## Suprakill4

no i dont, i always have the intention of, but never do! I should really as i have a nice symetrical shape to my abs, they just have no mass so dont push out a great deal when cut.


----------



## DiggyV

yes - 1 week in three as part of my split.


----------



## Nickthegreek

Yeah i did a dedicated abs session about two days ago. They still ache now.

Usually work them to failure around the 20 rep range.

:thumbup1:

3 x 20 reps V crunches

3 x 20 reps cable wood chops

3 x 20 cable crunches

or another abs workout could be

3 x 20 Hanging knee/leg raises

3 x 20 weighted decline sit ups

3 x 20 Machine Crunches

I try to do them once a week but it usually ends up being once every 2 weeks or so!


----------



## Wheyman

Yes


----------



## 4NT5

Sure do twice a week made up of rev crunches, dec crunch and cable crunch


----------



## Moonbeam

Not directly. Hit them through deads and burpees. Oh and pull ups but I have low bf so can pretty much see my abs all year round. They always look defined when you got low bf


----------



## WilsonR6

Never used to, started about 2 months ago, will do at least once a week now


----------



## AL_KILLIYA

sit ups are pointless if you ask me and there bad for your back

all about planks and side planks ,

hanging leg raises

hanging knee raises with medicine ball

upside down raises

ab wheel

swiss ball work

+ squats deads and hill sprints


----------



## Miracle-Man

Dazarooni said:


> Once and sometimes twice a week.
> 
> I normally hit them hard enough to get them sore for a few days, then I allow them ample time to recover before hitting them again.
> 
> You read about some people hitting abs 3, 4 or 5 times a week, I think this is totally unnecessary as if you hit them hard once a week then that should be enough.


I totally agree. If u do something like knee raises and abwheel rollouts, ur abs should burn and be sore for a week or more! As long as ur bodyfat overall is low, u got a 6 pack. I swear squats gives good abs tho.


----------



## miggs

Haven't trained abs for at least 3 months but they still showing up really nicely, even after a week of junk food scoffing!!


----------



## Mighty.Panda

asc said:


> There you go. Happy to be slated by the masses for the gayest fitness video around, but only once the slater has done the 8 mins routine....then again i could be particularly weak in the old abs!!
> 
> Alan


Its only March but I must say.. That is quite possibly the gayest video I've seen all year.


----------



## asc

Mighty.Panda said:


> Its only March but I must say.. That is quite possibly the gayest video I've seen all year.


Accepted.


----------



## Bamse

Mighty.Panda said:


> Its only March but I must say.. That is quite possibly the gayest video I've seen all year.


Well, abs are kind of gay if you think about it.


----------



## rick84

Never, not directly anyways.


----------



## Matt 1

abs are so boring to train, but ive started doing them again, sure 0% bf and compound moves will build core.. but if you want BETTER abs, do abs simple really


----------



## Matt 1

AL_KILLIYA said:


> sit ups are pointless if you ask me and *there bad for your back *
> 
> all about planks and side planks ,
> 
> hanging leg raises
> 
> hanging knee raises with medicine ball
> 
> upside down raises
> 
> ab wheel
> 
> swiss ball work
> 
> + squats deads and hill sprints


in what way mate?


----------



## skinso

I never train my abs


----------



## MrM

In interested in why people say that sit ups are useless, ive started doing decline situps and get really good tight muscle soreness for about to days - does this not indicate that they are working my abdominal core?


----------



## Hayesy

At the end of every session core work is a must for me, some days light and some days heavy!


----------



## Slater8486

Maybe two, three times a week recently and I bought a abs wheel for at home so been trying to make myself use that each morning.

I didn't used to bother, I think squats/deadlifts/clean & press really help my core and keep my abs showing.

For myself I know it is down to dieting, got friends who are gifted with having abs always and they eat 4/5 Mac Donalds a week annoys me why I couldn't of been gifted with amazing genetics!


----------



## L11

Yes! But rather than do an abs session, I just do one abs exercise at the end of every training session. So one day I'll do crunches on the floor, one day i'll use the oblique twisty machine thingy, one day i'll do weighted knee raises and another day i'll use the weighted crunch machine. Seems to work for me.


----------



## gymgym

x 2 week


----------



## Hayesy

No not really i will be smashing them in for the next few weeks though!


----------



## Hayesy

gymgym said:


> x 2 week


@Gymgym

whats your ab routine/Core Routine


----------



## badly_dubbed

indirectly with deads, weighted chins and squats

wont see me fcuking about doing pink dumbell bosu ball crunches.....


----------



## Jimboi

Bamse said:


> Yes, very gay. But I won't slate you. I'll post an antidote:


Got a massive pump after that, felt nothing in my abs though! :whistling:

As for training my abs, I dont hate training abs. Watched a video somewhere that warned of crunches causing muscles from the legs to back shortening causing a change in posture. Thats my excuse anyway.


----------



## Poolcue

It's the one muscle group that I put alot of work into if I am honest. I like to finish off my gym time with my own small abs session that I made up. With no particular reps in mind, I tend to focus on times / until failure instead. I find the TRX roll outs, from both a standing position and kneeling are serving me well. Anybody else giving these a go?


----------



## puurboi

Didn't use to, now i do wit planks, weighted situps and inverted situps


----------



## Dangerous20

Twice a week - one 'heavy day' toe to bar raises, rope crunches, etc

One 'light day' - 10 lying leg raises, 20 bosu ball crunches, repeat, repeat. For about 10 minutes. I imagine this as a cardio session though. My own little interval ab training


----------



## Loveleelady

yes love training abs do them few times a week last nite did 3 x 20 sit ups on the decline bench and they 2 x 100 sit ups on the exercise ball


----------



## Gary29

I throw a session in once a week although I'm carrying so much fat there's no chance of seeing any abs!

I did a session last night actually, super set 20 crunches with 20 leg raises, 4 or 5 sets of those, then finished with planks, and side planks, doms today.


----------



## BoxerJay

Heavily, probably the most important part for me (not looks wise) - I hate training my core though, don't know why


----------



## Jimboi

You lot have got me feeling guilty for not training them now...anyone every used one of them ab wheel things with any success?

Also maybe a stupid question but whats 'Doms' seen it used a few times on here?


----------



## badly_dubbed

Don't bother with hitting abs direct if you don't want to.


----------



## George-Bean

Abs definitely once a week hardcore.

Core without a shadow of a doubt. I believe (with my limited knowledge) that not working out your core can lead to serious injury if your going to throw metal around.


----------



## JusNoGood

James H said:


> You lot have got me feeling guilty for not training them now...anyone every used one of them ab wheel things with any success?


My father in law has used one of those every day for years...he's got a wash board at 83!


----------



## JusNoGood

Bamse said:


> Yes, very gay. But I won't slate you. I'll post an antidote:


Oh man...body rock.tv is now my favourite website. I'd rep you if I was on my computer....just spent a hour watching abs videos.....going back for more...


----------



## Pain2Gain

Every session but only light on them other than twice a wk when they get a battering


----------



## simonthepieman

Loveleelady said:


> yes love training abs do them few times a week last nite did 3 x 20 sit ups on the decline bench and they 2 x 100 sit ups on the exercise ball


good way to waste some time you could have done some real exercises with


----------



## latblaster

simonthepieman said:


> good way to waste some time you could have done some real exercises with


Like being direct, unhelpful & just insulting, do you?


----------



## Loveleelady

latblaster said:


> Like being direct, unhelpful & just insulting, do you?


ah latblaster always get a **** like that who wants to knock others


----------



## simonthepieman

latblaster said:


> Like being direct, unhelpful & just insulting, do you?


Bless. The girls talk to you on the internet don't they because they don't have to look at your face. Good for you.

To help your damsel in distress, I'd suggest keeping below the 15 rep range. Try training them directly 2 x a week.

One session do dragon flags and cable crunches.

The other reverse crunches/leg raises and roll outs.

2 sets of each exercise will be plenty.

In one month you abs will be stronger and more defined than ever


----------



## Joebrah

i train my core 3 times weekly, twice heavily and once light. Strong core helps so much cycling 6 hours a day


----------



## latblaster

simonthepieman said:


> Bless. The girls talk to you on the internet don't they because they don't have to look at your face. Good for you.
> 
> To help your damsel in distress, I'd suggest keeping below the 15 rep range. Try training them directly 2 x a week.
> 
> One session do dragon flags and cable crunches.
> 
> The other reverse crunches/leg raises and roll outs.
> 
> 2 sets of each exercise will be plenty.
> 
> In one month you abs will be stronger and more defined than ever


I was pointing out dear boy, that you had been rude for no reason. And your response? You were just rude again! :no:


----------



## LukeV

Yep

Weighted decline sit ups, heavy enough to do 12 or so reps - 3 sets

Cable crunches heavy enough for 12 - 15 reps 3 sets

Do this twice a week and switch the order each time.


----------



## stevep1941

Never train abs directly! Do dead an squats! Plus I'm carrying too much Bf too see them anyway!


----------



## Ricky12345

Just started twice a week but may just bust 100 sit ups morn and night for somming to do few weeks ago though trained them once or twice in me life


----------



## Huntingground

Yes, I do squats and DLs.


----------



## Guest

Huntingground said:


> Yes, I do squats and DLs.


Snap, my only abs/core work also.

Saying that I throw in a few oblique twist when I'm stretching out after I've trained legs.


----------



## FreshPrince88

I rarely do Core work - Maybe once a week, If your diet is on point can kind of get away with it

Need to really step it up


----------



## Tommy10

i finish my sessions with 10 mintues Abs x 4 times a week


----------



## mygym-mytemple

No,

i know i should and i would recommend others do as without a strong core the rest of your lifts will suffer.

If Im not lifting heavy weights then i feel Im not training!

I know my mind is messed up!, not a good place to be sometimes.


----------



## MF88

I do an ab day two or three times a month, not too fussed about them at the minute as I'm on a long bulk anyway.


----------



## BoxerJay

A huge amount yes, very important


----------



## DigIt

yep high intensity core training with my partner on cardio days. leg raises, russian twists, oblique work high reps no rest between them. finish off with a few sets of planks


----------



## Guest

I do train them when I can be bothered. Not overly worried about it tbh. I'm just after size and power at the moment. Maybe one day i'll go for the chiselled look.


----------



## Dan 45

Nope.


----------



## ducky699

Sub-Zero said:


> Haven't done any direct core work for some time, but need to start again....lol
> 
> What would people say would be the best direct core exercise? Plank?


Ive seen the best improvement by doing hanging leg raises, cable crunches and rollouts :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

Nope. My core gets hit enough through training.


----------



## Marcus2014

just planks and vacuums for me


----------



## nbfootball65

mark44 said:


> I hate training abs. I really should do it more. I do a lot of deadlifts and squats though.


Me too. I try aim around at least three times a week ,but its more like once or none.


----------



## simonthepieman

Leg raises once a week. Squats a d weighted chins.

Tricep push downs smash my core


----------



## SickCurrent

No need to train abs. Heavy compounds hit them plenty


----------



## SickCurrent

TommyBananas said:


> Nope, same as above.


O/T Dafuq happened to your epic ginger beard fam? looked dench


----------



## JohhnyC

My core gets a separate workout, usually twice a week. Mainly for two reasons

- pulls the guys in, look a little slimmer, don't care about 6 pack

- have lower back problems and its vitally important to train your core.


----------



## nobody

yes, i do Yoga twice a week to help with core and recovery


----------



## gearchange

I don't do them.


----------



## C.Hill

I actually did for the first time in ages today! Got cramp in lower abs, stupid idea. Not doing that again lol


----------



## simonthepieman

I think if anything it shows you should train abs more



C.Hill said:


> I actually did for the first time in ages today! Got cramp in lower abs, stupid idea. Not doing that again lol


----------



## C.Hill

simonthepieman said:


> I think if anything it shows you should train abs more


Haha I agree with you. When I train abs I like to hold the contraction for a few seconds, the cramp in lower abs when on last set of hanging leg raises was unreal!


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Haven't trained abs in about 5 years


----------



## ESLR

Sundays I do varying ab work after my training, although if lifting heavy enough on compounds they should be doing enough work.


----------



## p.cullen

I very rarely train abs, i hate doing them. maybe train them once a month when im training with the gf and she wants me to join in with her but i havent got the motivation to do them on my own


----------



## rsd147

Just one exercise after each workout so heavy cable crunches on day, Decline sit ups holding a bar another, Leg raises another and maybe heavy cables again


----------



## simonthepieman

Triceps pushdowns with a flat bar hammer my abs at the moment


----------

